# Washing machine vibrations v ultrasonic transducer ?



## borren (May 31, 2022)

Water inside an ultrasonic cleaner (operating in the 40,000kHz range) rill ripple so very slightly, but what Hz is created with standing water (in a container) sat above a washing machine on full spin (1200rpm) ?


----------

